# Snack Ideas for cutting..



## fullrutt (Jul 31, 2011)

I see there is a thread for snacks for gaining but what about some snack ideas for cutting.. Little tired of can tuna, beef jerky, chicken breast, etc 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 31, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> I see there is a thread for snacks for gaining but what about some snack ideas for cutting.. Little tired of can tuna, beef jerky, chicken breast, etc
> 
> Thanks in advance


  Fruit


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

Low Sugar, Fat Free Flavored Greek Yogurt
Greek Yogurt
Splenda or Truvia
Cinnamon or Vanilla Extract

Celery and Cottage Cheese
Couple Stalks of Celery
1 Cup Low Fat / Fat Free Cottage Cheese

If your diet isn't fat restrictive Natty Peanut Butter goes well here too, can also swap out the celery for whole wheat crackers, other veggies, etc. if not Carb restrictive

Low Fat Chicken Salad (tuna works too as I wrote in the other thread)
Dice Chicken Breast
Light Miracle Whip
Chopped Celery and/or Onion

I like to add a little kirkland mango salsa to it, can eat it plain or scoop with multi-grain chips or crackers


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you aren't restricting fats too much you can make your own cinnamon or cocoa roasted almonds - just spray with a little pam and season with what you want then roast in the oven


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 1, 2011)

Are boiled eggs good to eat??


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 1, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> Are boiled eggs good to eat??



Sure. I find I get sick of them really quickly tho - somethign about the texture of them grosses me out pretty quickly. Its still an egg tho.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Mmmm boiled eggs!!!


----------



## MyBodyHealth (Aug 2, 2011)

Fulrutt,

I can think of two foods that would be good snacks for cutting. 

1. Tomatoes:
When I personally try to cut weight, I find it helps regulate my appetite, as well increasing mood. Tomatoes are very low in calories. 

It turns out that tomatoes contain 2 naturally occurring brain chemicals called serotonin and endorphins. Both, especially serotonin, play a vital role in suppressing appetite by sending signals to the brain that make you feel satisfied.

2. Apples:
Apples tend to fill me up quicker and keep me full for longer.

Apples are also high in fiber, and contain a lot of other nutrients, so they are a good overall choice in a healthy diet.

Good luck,
MyBodyHealth


----------



## fullrutt (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks... I don't think I can eat tomatoes never had a taste to eat them.. Cooked down yes but cut and eat like a apple don't know..  Maybe have to try V8 

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## ExLe (Aug 6, 2011)

My favorite snack when cutting is a brown rice cake with fat free creme cheese. This is my treat for the day!!


----------



## g4000 (Aug 7, 2011)

oatmeal with milk, cinnamon, tsp of peanut butter, cinnamon, splenda put it in microwave for 2 mins then add protein powder and mix it in!! soo good!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2011)

sugar free jelly. Less than 10cal per 250ml


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 7, 2011)

rice cakes smeared with something like nutella, sugar free jelly, or natty pb.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2011)

whatever I want as long as I account for it on the calories!  Unless of course I'm I'm keto.  Then it's a few pork rinds or a slim jim.


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Mmmm boiled eggs!!!



Boiled Eggs are any day better and healthier than the eggs cooked in any other manner.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Sure. I find I get sick of them really quickly tho - somethign about the texture of them grosses me out pretty quickly. Its still an egg tho.


I was looking for an idea for eggs, I was getting sick of my usual omelet/frittata. Suggested to me was deviled eggs, and I have been addicted ever since.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> whatever I want as long as I account for it on the calories!  Unless of course I'm I'm keto.  Then it's a few pork rinds or a slim jim.



^ Winning entry. 

To the OP - try just not snacking at all. Eat three or four meals a day, and don't snack.


----------



## chuckjr (Aug 11, 2011)

Scrambled eggs cooked in the microwave are good, also poached eggs


----------



## musclefit (Aug 12, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> rice cakes smeared with something like nutella, sugar free jelly, or natty pb.



nutella is sooo good!!! i really enjoy that too for a snack. also, you could try string cheese as a snack. it falls into the category with beef jerky. its a good protein snack


----------



## projectb36 (Aug 12, 2011)

I eat about 6 hard boiled eggs a day. My favorite is to cut them in half, take out half the yolk on each side and pour Chalula sauce in it.

_________________________________
http://www.evolvegymoc.com
http://blog.evolvegymoc.com/


----------



## pebble (Aug 12, 2011)

500g cottage cheese (no fat), 1 pack fudge pudding mix (fat+ sugar free), 2 scoops choc protein powder, 1.5 cup skim milk.   Toss it all in a blender (add the pudding mix last) and it will make 4-8 servings depending on if you eat half cup or full cup at once.  

1 cup is 1.5g FAT, 15g CHO, 28g PRO = 240 kcal. 

It is a great treat.


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

almonds and cottage cheese!


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

egg whites and asparagus too


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 22, 2011)

Homemade peanut butter, a spoonful or two...


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

I eat those new fiber one bars. They taste great and they fill me up when im cuttin i usually bring 2 of those to work and spread them out and im good for 8 hours.


----------

